
Ask HN: Is it legal to sell FB and Twitter username along with my domain iMUST.do? - unieldorado
I own the domain (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imust.do), previously bought with the idea of building a gamified to-do app (in lines of GymPact meets Any.Do).<p>Being an app of social nature, I had also reserved the usernames on Facebook (fb.com&#x2F;imust.do) &amp; Twitter (twitter.com&#x2F;@imustdo). But now I want to sell the usernames to the buyer of the domain.<p>Is this legally allowed?
======
davismwfl
IANAL. But in general yes. I have sold 2 different companies and with them the
Twitter, Facebook and Linkedin pages, names etc. My attorney said as an asset
of the business it is legally transferrable to the new owner, and in fact it
usually must be transferred.

I am sure if you read the T&C's of each of those sites there will be a
statement along the lines of, you are not allowed to setup names/pages for
sale. If there, that statement is to prevent "name squatting" not stop a legal
transfer of control over an entity. I think it would be nearly impossible for
them to prevent the legal sale of an entity and therefore the assets that
entity has, nor IMO would they really want to get involved.

------
wayn3
you don't sell the usernames. the usernames are owned by "the business" and
you're selling the business and in the process of doing so, pass along the
credentials to the social accounts.

thats perfectly fine. imagine big company X gets sold. Clearly the new owner
wants to retain the social accounts and theres nothing wrong with that.

